# Confessions of a Poodle....



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

A typical day then.......!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I Think you did alright Chagall!.....You chased the Robin so he would go back in a tree where the cats couldn't get him, you fertilized the Daffodils, you obeyed your Mother's commands, and then you make sure the chickens got the eggs (instead of the S#%@) scared out them.... Good Job Chagall!!!!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Was he still wearing the boots while he was chasing the chickens?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you are WONDERFUL Chagall, and chasing chickens is THE BEST! Don't you just love the way they flap and squawk and half run and half fly with their necks stretched out? They are just asking to be chased. Anyway, if they didn't want to be chased and caught and eaten they shouldn't taste so nice.

I'm going to have a snooze and dream I'm chasing chickens with you!

Love, Poppy

***Don't even think it, Poppy - I have my eye on you since you tried to sneak off after the spilt milk from the tanker cleaning this morning! fjm ***


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh Chagall you are such a beauty. Your mom sure does love you, and I can't wait to meet her. I must say you are spectacular!!????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha wants to know if you found the nuggets....rumor has it they are the best part!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Chickens???? Chickens???? What are they??? 

I WANNA CHASE CHICKENS!!! Even though I don't know what they are... :aetsch:

Sounds like a great game, Chagall, especially if it makes your human cross... tee hee!!

Love Pippin
x


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

All the pictures are great!!! But that last one took my breath away, he looks stunning!!!! You are doing an excellent job with his grooming!!! That pom on his tail is so cute now, I remember a while back when it was still growing, look how awesome it turned out! He looks so fluffy but incredibly elegant at the same time!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Chagall looks very pleased with himself Mom! I hope we can figure out a time and place to cross paths now that winter seems to have decided to give up on us for the most part. Lily and I will be in Allentown (down near Bordentown on April 5th) then in Monmouth Junction on the 6th. We also will be at PCA, but I will be leaving Tuesday late in the day after obedience and rally are done.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

hopetocurl said:


> Was he still wearing the boots while he was chasing the chickens?


_
Yup! _Like Dorothy's ruby red slippers in The Wizard of Oz, Chagall's blue Pawz boots don't come off until the Good Witch _(moi)_ says they can!:biggrin1: The less chicken poop and muck between his webbed toes, the better.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> _
> Yup! _Like Dorothy's ruby red slippers in The Wizard of Oz, Chagall's blue Pawz boots don't come off until the Good Witch _(moi)_ says they can!:biggrin1: The less chicken poop and muck between his webbed toes, the better.


As long as he was wearing his boots....


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

What a grand day you had!!! I think that the "chicken" part is just perfect ! I wish my neighbors had some. You look very handsome today!

Jolie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

So dapper...and yet pure poodle silliness! Chagall is the best!

--Q


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't even pick a word to describe how, well, *indescribably* fantastic he's looking lately!! His color has just become breathtaking! And that cut is very well done! I remember when your sig pic was several images of Chagall over his first year or so, and it was so cool to see his color change. Back then I figured that was the extent of the change, but it has certainly continued to clear to something almost ethereal! I don't think I'd be the only one who'd enjoy seeing a timeline of photos cataloging his journey from little boy black to stunning silver stud! You know, if you ever find time between all the grooming, playing, and chicken defending!


----------



## wiseoldwoman (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, I'll admit that until joining this forum, I had absolutely no appreciation for anything but the standards. But now I'm a convert: mini's and toys can be quite beautiful! Chagall is a stunning boy! His silver coat is exquisite (and his mischief-making just makes him all the more endearing).


----------



## Mercury (Sep 11, 2013)

It has been a few weeks since Mercury and I have been on the forum. Chagall is stunning, and quite mischievous.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PammiPoodle said:


> I can't even pick a word to describe how, well, *indescribably* fantastic he's looking lately!! His color has just become breathtaking! And that cut is very well done! I remember when your sig pic was several images of Chagall over his first year or so, and it was so cool to see his color change. Back then I figured that was the extent of the change, but it has certainly continued to clear to something almost ethereal! I don't think I'd be the only one who'd enjoy seeing a timeline of photos cataloging his journey from little boy black to stunning silver stud! You know, if you ever find time between all the grooming, playing, and chicken defending!


What a lovely post, _thank you!_ I am saving it to read over and over.  I so appreciate your indulgence with my  Chagall infatuation. (My daughter calls me a "poodlehead." I tell her I belong to a very large "cyber tribe" of them. And it feels _so_ good!!) :becky: Heartfelt thanks,* Pammipoodle* and everyone, for enjoying my "poodle of a different color" over time with me as Chagall has cleared and grown. He ended up to be the exact same shade of *silver* as his sire, a wish come true for me! Just as he is a dream come true, my heart dog _forever.:love2:_ Life with this affectionate, clever, silly* silver* mpoo is _the best!_ Sharing it with you magnifies the joy.:grouphug:


----------



## Mercury (Sep 11, 2013)

I also am wishing for that perfect silver from my Boy Toy. I must confess it was Chagall's different color that swayed me to seek and find my Mercury. Keep up the fun I am one of his biggest fans.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Mercury said:


> I also am wishing for that perfect silver from my Boy Toy. I must confess it was Chagall's different color that swayed me to seek and find my Mercury. Keep up the fun I am one of his biggest fans.


Aww, another post to treasure and bookmark,_ thanks! _If Chagall's breeder was still alive (oh how I wish!), I would so love to share this with her. I really like having a ringside seat to watch little Mercury clear!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Ah, spring at last! I saw a robin on the ground. So I chased it.
> I saw daffodils poking up through the earth. So I peed on them.*
> *
> 
> ...


OH Chagall what a good boy you are! those boots are a great idea! Mommy doesnt put them on me int he snow cause they come off and get stuck but I bet they would be great for the mud! thanks for the idea!
love
Ginger
PS you are a hunk!


----------



## Mercury (Sep 11, 2013)

Mercury is waving good morning before I go to work You can see al the multi colors of silver. March 21 2014


----------



## Mercury (Sep 11, 2013)

His ears are the last to turn.


----------



## Mercury (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry about the multi posts I still am on the learning curve.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh what a darling Chagall is. I love his smile in the second picture. He radiates his happiness; which is contagious! I know I am super happy every time I see Chagall pictures!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Good job, Chagall
Well except for the chicken chasing. . . lol!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Ah, spring at last! I saw a robin on the ground. So I chased it.
> I saw daffodils poking up through the earth. So I peed on them.*
> *
> 
> ...


If you like to chase chickens you should come visit my Grandma's house. She has lots of chickens and she says I can chase them as long as I learn to chase them into their pens. That way I'm helping. But really I just chase them and they run into their pens because they want to get away. I didn't actually have to learn anything. You could help, too. But no chasing horses. My mom says that is a "NO!" - Hans


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful Mr Chagall, bring your chickies over to Dallas and stand next to me while I take photos of all of you looking at them!


----------

